# Need Some Dependable, Experienced Fishermen



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I need some guys that are available on the weekends to make some serious runs offshore. Grouper, snapper, deep drop. I don't troll.

You must have experience, your own gear, terminal tackle, and know your way around a boat. As always, fuel/bait/ice split.

2016 Cape Horn 25'. Twin 150s. Solid boat. Perfect mechanically.

Hit me up.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't beat that!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Solid offer there.


----------



## 7.3 Stroker (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm ready when you are. 850-503-3092


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Going out anytime soon?


----------

